# Yao Ming benched?



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

With 5:17 left in the 4th quarter of the Rockets and Nuggets game, Yao Ming only played 12 minutes, can anyone who watched the game tell me what's up with him? Is he being bench? or Is he injured?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

He has a slightly sprained knee. And I'm moving this to the Rockets forum.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

so is he out with the injury?


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

for the game, yes, he was.

It's not a serious injury though. He'll probably be back next game.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Yao was pulled out in the first quarter for a slightly sprained left knee. According to local Houston sports radio, he was pulled out as a precautionary measure and the injury is not serious what so ever.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

boy, the rockets looked really bad without him (2 pts over nuggets)... by the way 6 pts 6 rebs and 1 ast in 11 mins, i guess he might've got a new career high if he played the whole game.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

He needs the rest before playing Shaq next week. Shaq seemed very pissed about the All-Star vote and criticism of Shaq because of the hype generated by Yao. Yao Ming is hitting the rookie wall.... Shaq is hitting his form. As a 10 year veteran, Shaq can tear Yao Ming apart. But if Yao gets his rest this week, he would be more prepared for Shaq.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

with Shaq acting kinda stupid lately, and saying those threats and racist jokes to Yao Ming, do you think Shaq will play in a more physical way when he plays against Yao, and possibly trying to injured him. What Shaq has to do is one elbow to the face, like the way he play against Mutombo in the finals. And Shaq could probably get away from that because he's a super star.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> with Shaq acting kinda stupid lately, and saying those threats and racist jokes to Yao Ming, do you think Shaq will play in a more physical way when he plays against Yao, and possibly trying to injured him. What Shaq has to do is one elbow to the face, like the way he play against Mutombo in the finals. And Shaq could probably get away from that because he's a super star.


Those comments were 6 months ago. And I don't recall him threatening him.......I don't think Shaq would try to injure Yao either.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

yean, shaq is going to apologize to Yao in houston for those comments he made early, and i really think there is a good chance of those two become friends after friday's night game.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

if they two become friends, that would be fantastic, imagining them playing together in the all star game!!


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

How long is he going to be out?


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> How long is he going to be out?


Local news is reporting he'll be back for the Celtics game on Monday.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

I think people were using this incident to hype up the game between Shaq and Yao. I am Chinese myself. I probably got offened if someone said that in front of my face. But I learned that this is racist only because I am an American. American. I don't think he had seen many non-Chinese before coming to America. I don't think that many people in China made fun of his Chinese in China. 

So he does not know it is racism. he is probably thinking that Shaq just did not understand Chinese culture.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

please, enough about this racism thing, Shaq got a big mouth, and he apologized, so lets just drop it and talk some basketball.


----------

